# In Spain at Playa Andaluza now - wow!



## PrairieGirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Not only is this a fabulous timeshare, Spain has so much to offer visitors. We drove down to the Costa del Sol from Barcelona, and were treated to gorgeous sights, friendly people, great roads, stunning architecture and historical significance around every corner. Good food and good wine that don't break the bank are an added plus as well.

Thank you SO much to the tuggers who are regular visitors to this enchanting country for sharing your insights.  If not for reading your stories I might never have considered this holiday.

And it also doesn't hurt that it has been sunny and over 20C each day - perfect for touring.

Off to "see the ponies" tomorrow near Jerez as my husband describes it.  The fact that you can visit a Sherry Bodega there as well will make the drive worth it for him, I'm sure.

If you are considering Spain for a holiday, I highly recommend it.  And if you can get an exchange for Playa Andaluza, grab it.  It surely lives up to all the fuss you've heard about the Marriott Vacation Club!


----------



## LisaH (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the report. I am curious how long did it take for you to drive from Barcelona to Playa Andaluza? This is a drive that I am considering for our future visit to Barcelona and/or Costa Del Sol.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Nov 11, 2015)

We made the trip in 4 days due to time constraints, and it was planned on an ad hoc basis (long story).

Since you will probably be making a plan to do this as part of your holiday, I would recommend at least a week if you really want to see what different parts of Spain have to offer.

Even though we only gained a glimpse, it was wonderful.

Enjoy your planning!


----------



## happymum (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, that was inspirational.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Please provide more details regarding all of the places you have gone during your trip. We will be vacationing for a couple of week in Spain, including Marriott Marbella, next late October and early November.

Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Mike


----------

